# Cost: male vs. female



## southwest girl (Aug 6, 2011)

Hello All, 
We have spent hours researching breeders online and it sure can be confusing! What I have yet to understand is why male maltese puppies are less expensive than females. I feel completely ignorant on this matter and even tried googling to get an answer.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Simple. Supply and demand--more people prefer females (for whatever their reasons), so males cost less because there simply isn't the same market for them. And this goes for all breeds, not just Maltese. I dunno why the preference cuz I love both my boy AND my girl.


----------



## southwest girl (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks so much for your quick response! That makes sense. We are looking at a breeder in Colorado because we're in New Mexico. If you can recommend a breeder that you have been happy with please let me know . I'm scared of getting scammed (almost got taken by a cat breeder in Texas who has horrible living conditions and sick kitties).


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

1-Maybe it's the percieved value of females to produce puppies.
2- Maybe due to marking issues.
3- People don't think they're as friendly as females.

For me I find that males can be more affectionate. Males I've had want to cuddle more than the females... all my fluffs love to be held but my little Rylee is a super cuddle bug... I like the balance of having a male and female,they don't fight as much.Our females get into tiffs and Rylee just goes w/ the flow...

Only draw backs,can't buy frilly dresses and bows for boys...and little less belly surface to rub,gotta go a bit higher on the chest and ......


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> 1-Maybe it's the percieved value of females to produce puppies.
> 2- Maybe due to marking issues.
> 3- People don't think they're as friendly as females.
> 
> ...


Milo disagrees


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

southwest girl said:


> Thanks so much for your quick response! That makes sense. We are looking at a breeder in Colorado because we're in New Mexico. If you can recommend a breeder that you have been happy with please let me know . I'm scared of getting scammed (almost got taken by a cat breeder in Texas who has horrible living conditions and sick kitties).


Foxstone kennels is in Colorado. They are well known and highly reputable. As you continue to search, and if you read pedigrees, you will learn who many of the highly regarded breeders are. Always search for breeders not puppies, and AVOID any whose first (or only) priority is puppy sales.

Also, you can go to American Maltese Association for a list of breeders. I have found that not all of the top notch breeders are on this list however.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

southwest girl said:


> Hello All,
> We have spent hours researching breeders online and it sure can be confusing! What I have yet to understand is why male maltese puppies are less expensive than females. I feel completely ignorant on this matter and even tried googling to get an answer.


More demand for girls, I suppose.

Funny, because at first I thought I wanted a girl. But, at some point, I thought about it more ... and fell in love with a little guy that I cherish with all my heart. It had nothing to do with price. Snowball is my priceless treasure that I cherish and love with all my heart. :wub::wub::wub:

I do love seeing the cute dresses and bows on the little girls ... but, if I wanted to dress Snowball in cute clothes, I could do that, too. 

Both boy and girl Malt's are adorable. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Orla said:


> Milo disagrees


 
Ok, we gotta see a frilly dress and frilly bow on Milo,ha,ha!:HistericalSmiley:


Manly bows on a male yep,frilly.not to sure,don't think I could do a flower bow on Rylee.
Al would kill me if I did frilly on Rylee.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> Ok, we gotta see a frilly dress and frilly bow on Milo,ha,ha!:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> Manly bows on a male yep,frilly.not to sure,don't think I could do a flower bow on Rylee.
> Al would kill me if I did frilly on Rylee.:HistericalSmiley:


oops, I thought you meant bows in general :blush:

Milo may or may not have tried on a pink frilly dress because he had the same measurements for the girl malt it was for


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Orla said:


> oops, I thought you meant bows in general :blush:
> 
> Milo may or may not have tried on a pink frilly dress because he had the same measurements for the girl malt it was for



Nope,meant frilly bows, but it would have been cute to see Milo in a frilly dress:innocent:

I have to do up some manly bows for Rylee w/ some doggie paws and bonezies on them...

I had to borrow Rylee to try on a harness dress I made for a couple tiny girls but Al didn't see it...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> Ok, we gotta see a frilly dress and frilly bow on Milo,ha,ha!:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> Manly bows on a male yep,frilly.not to sure,don't think I could do a flower bow on Rylee.
> Al would kill me if I did frilly on Rylee.:HistericalSmiley:


No frilly clothes for Snowball. And, no bows for Snowball. Well, unless it is a bow tie. :yes: 

I cannot imagine how many times he would be called a "cute little girl" if he wore bows. It's happened enough times without a bow. It doesn't bother me though, if someone thinks he is a girl ... simply because I just get a kick out of hearing so many strangers remark how adorable he is. But, no bows or frillies for my little handsome guy.  :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:E=Orla;1938939]oops, I thought you meant bows in general :blush:

Milo may or may not have tried on a pink frilly dress because he had the same measurements for the girl malt it was for [/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I am cracking up. Well, a very long time ago, I had this amazingly beautiful skin baby. People always said what a pretty little girl he was. So, one day he may or may not have gone out dressed in all the pretty pink prezzies I got before I got him.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

southwest girl said:


> Thanks so much for your quick response! That makes sense. We are looking at a breeder in Colorado because we're in New Mexico. If you can recommend a breeder that you have been happy with please let me know . I'm scared of getting scammed (almost got taken by a cat breeder in Texas who has horrible living conditions and sick kitties).


I live in New Mexico too. Unfortunately there aren't any reputable Maltese breeders here. 

Foxstone is, imho a very reputable show breeder and is located in Colorado and there are several good, reputable breeders in the Phoenix area.

Good luck in finding your precious little fluff. BTW - where in NM so you live?


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

When I was searching for a puppy I was told this is because of a few reasons:

(1) Maltese have small litter sizes and so breeders are often more inclined to keep females from a litter to continue their lines/breeding programs. When you only have 1-3 pups per litter and often only 1-2 females per litter this makes keeping the females important for the breeding program (particularly if a smaller scale breeder). 

(2) Many people want female dogs (supply and demand) as pets. 

(3) Often breeders keep more female dogs than males -i.e. they only need 1-2 stud dogs but may wish to keep a number of bitches.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

almitra said:


> Simple. *Supply and demand*--*more people prefer females* (for whatever their reasons), so males cost less because there simply isn't the same market for them. And this goes for all breeds, not just Maltese.


I am the minority of the market. I see more male pups in my future than females, so "charging higher for females and less for males" policy is good for me 

I agree that female cost more for all "breeds", but not for all "breeders". I am in contact with a bunch of havanese owners and came across one reputable breeder who charge the same for both genders. The only difference in price is between a pet or a show puppy. I've also learned that few more other breeders who follow this same policy. Personally, I think that this policy makes more sense. I mean when I think more about, I gotta agree that when one gender is higher in price than the other gender (despite the fact that both are of pet quality and not show), one can wonder why?! maybe it can make some feel that the females are better or that maybe the males are not as good for the first time dog owner? I Dunno. 

The supply and demand thing, I've learned its concept in my economy class, for the business world. 

I personally see that it will make more sense if price differences are between pet and show pups, rather than gender, in the dog breeding world, but then what do I know. I have no experience in dog breeding world. But I kindda see the pet vs. show pricing makes more sense to me than gender pricing, personally


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Luna'sMom said:


> :
> 
> (1) Maltese have small litter sizes and so *breeders are often more inclined to keep females from a litter to continue their lines/breeding programs. When you only have 1-3 pups per litter and often only 1-2 females per litter this makes keeping the females important for the breeding program (particularly if a smaller scale breeder). *
> 
> ...


I am just reading the above. ok it makes more sense with points (1) and (3) for me


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Luna'sMom said:


> (1) Maltese have small litter sizes and so breeders are often more inclined to keep females from a litter to continue their lines/breeding programs. When you only have 1-3 pups per litter and often only 1-2 females per litter this makes keeping the females important for the breeding program (particularly if a smaller scale breeder).
> 
> (3) Often breeders keep more female dogs than males -i.e. they only need 1-2 stud dogs but may wish to keep a number of bitches.





Katkoota said:


> I am just reading the above. ok it makes more sense with points (1) and (3) for me


I see this to be the ideal pricing policy in the dog breeding world:

(A) Prices among "Pet Puppies" - prices are identical for both genders. I assume that spy/neuter is something a breeder and the new pet pup owner would expect anyways (some also give out spy/neuter contracts). 

(B ) Prices among "Show Puppies" - prices for females should be "higher" than males.

(C) comparing prices between "show" and "pet" puppies - prices for "show" puppies to be higher than prices for "pet" puppies.

and I know that there are breeders who follow policy (A) as well.


----------



## southwest girl (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow, you all have been great. Thanks so much! Adorable puppers, by the way.


----------

